# Servlet Access auf MySQL



## Chilene (26. Feb 2005)

```
import java.sql.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
//import com.oreilly.servlet.multipart.*;


public class NewsSystemLogin2 extends HttpServlet {

    final String host = "81.209.184.77";
    final String database = "datenbankname";
    final String user = "benutzername";
    final String password = "passwort";
    PrintWriter out ;
    
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
        HttpServletResponse response) throws IOException {
         out = response.getWriter();
         response.setContentType("text/html");
          out.println("<html><head><title>News-System Login-Bereich</title></head>");
                  out.println("<body>");
                  out.print("<center><h1><u>Login-Bereich:</u></h1></center>
");
                  out.print("<center><table width=\"270\" border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">");
                  out.print("<tr><td><form name=\"adminlogin\" method=\"post\" action=\"NewsSystemLogin\">");
                  out.print("Login:</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"login\" value=\"login\" size=\"10\"></td></tr>");
                  out.print("<tr><td>Passwort:</td><td><input type=\"password\" name=\"pass\" value=\"pass\"></td></tr>");
                  out.print("<tr><td><input type=\"submit\" name=\"submit\" value=\"ok\"></td>");
                  out.print("<td><input type=\"reset\" name=\"reset\" value=\"cancel\"></td></tr>");
                  
                  out.println("</form>");
                 out.println("</body>");
                 out.println("</html>");    
    }


  public void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
                                throws ServletException, IOException {
         
          
                String login=request.getParameter("login"); 
                String pass=request.getParameter("pass");
                
                out = response.getWriter();
    response.setContentType("text/html");
        out.write("<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Strict//EN\" \"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd\">");
        out.write("<html>");
        out.write("<head>");
        out.write("<title>Admin-Bereich</title>");
        out.write("</head>");
        out.write("<body>");
       
    try {
            Class.forName ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
            //Class.forName ("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
            Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection ( "jdbc:mysql://"+host+"/"+database, user, password);   // user, passwd
            //out.println("

login attempt was successful </p>");   
            // Any warnings generated by the connect?
            //checkForWarning(conn.getWarnings());

           Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
           ResultSet  rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT news_config.adminname, news_config.adminpass FROM news_config");
           out.println(rs);

           stmt.close();  
           conn.close();
            }
        catch (ClassNotFoundException e) { out.println("Can't load driver " + e);} 
        catch (SQLException e) { out.println("Database access failed " + e);}
         out.println("</body>");
         out.println("</html>");
  }
 
 }
```
Wenn ich das Servlet jetzt auf meinem Server ausführe, dann läuft auch zu Erst die doGet Methode, aber sobald das Formalur abgeschickt wird, kommt 
Database access failed: java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver

Was mach ich falsch? Falsches URL Format? Falscher MySQL Driver? (<= falsch installiert?)
Ich fummel jetzt schon 3 Tage an meinem Server rum, aber es will einfach nicht  :roll:


----------



## bronks (26. Feb 2005)

Ist der DB-Treiber im WEB-INF/lib ?


----------



## Chilene (26. Feb 2005)

Ja die .jar Datei lag überall. Igrendwie hat sich der Fehler wohl in Luft aufgelöst. Ich hab einfach ein altes Programm umgeschrieben, so dass es die gleiche Funktion hat wie meins und auf einmal klappt's!  :bahnhof: 
Na ja...hauptsache es läuft! Aber ich hab auch schon die nächsten Fragen..mal sehen wann ich die hier stellen werde!


----------

